# Windows 7 Tchibo Stick nur noch EDGE



## Stingray69er (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ein kleines Problem mit meinem Internet Stick von Tchibo. Seit ich Windows 7 habe bekomm ich nur noch EDGE.
Davor hatte ich auf Windows Vista zu 95% stabiles HSDPA gehabt.

Ist immer noch der selbe Stick und verwende auch immer noch die selbe Version vom Mobile Partner (ist die Software zum Einwählen). Einstellungen sind auch noch die selben: Vorzugsweise UMTS/HSDPA. 
Der Stick leuchtet auch immer schön blau (für UMTS/HSDPA). Sobald ich aber den Mobile Partner starte oder eine Verbindung über  Netzwerk- u. Freigabecenter mache, zeigt mir noch 4 Striche UMTS an (was ziemlich stabil ist) leuchtet dann kurz mal ein bisschen schneller und springt auf grün also EDGE.
Das ganze ist Reproduzierbar. Wieder raus vom Mobile Partner leuchtet blau. Wieder rein springt auf grün. Das hab ich jetzt schon einige dutzend mal gemacht.
Ich denke es ist eine Einstellung in Windows 7. Vielleicht hat das Betriebssystem auch die Geschwindigkeit gespeichert, da ich während der Installation leider nur EDGE hatte. Hab es aber auch schon mit Deinstallation und Neuinstallation probiert. Ändert nichts daran.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen.
Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2009)

kann es evlt. auch sein, dass du einfach nur eine bestimmte datengrenze für den monat erreicht hast? da schalten viele anbieter nämlich zurück, zB bei 5GB.


----------



## Stingray69er (31. Oktober 2009)

Beim Tchibo-Stick sind es mittlerweile auch 5GB, ja. Die dürfte ich aber auf keinen Fall voll haben. Vielleicht hab ich bisher ca. 2,5 geschafft. Kann ich leider nicht genau sagen, da die Software den monatlichen Download und Upload speichert und nicht der Stick. 
Aber es kann sein. Ich hab den Stick jetzt 13 Tage. Vielleicht sagt ja Tchibo ca. 15 Tage 2,5GB. 
Das müsste ich ja ja dann bald herausfinden. 
Komisch ist dann nur, dass die Geschwindigkeit genau zum BS-Wechsel gekommen ist . Eine Stunde vorher mit Windows Vista noch HSDPA


----------



## klefreak (1. November 2009)

Stingray69er schrieb:


> Beim Tchibo-Stick sind es mittlerweile auch 5GB, ja. Die dürfte ich aber auf keinen Fall voll haben. Vielleicht hab ich bisher ca. 2,5 geschafft. Kann ich leider nicht genau sagen, da die Software den monatlichen Download und Upload speichert und nicht der Stick.
> Aber es kann sein. Ich hab den Stick jetzt 13 Tage. Vielleicht sagt ja Tchibo ca. 15 Tage 2,5GB.
> Das müsste ich ja ja dann bald herausfinden.
> Komisch ist dann nur, dass die Geschwindigkeit genau zum BS-Wechsel gekommen ist . Eine Stunde vorher mit Windows Vista noch HSDPA



eventuell meckern die treiber unter win7..

gibt es hier schon angepasste?
--> oder win7treiber vom chiphersteller (nicht chibo sondern vom "inhalt".. (atheros,...))

mfg


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2009)

Frag mal beim Hersteller nach.

Hatte früher auch mal nen Stick und musste beim Wechsel von XP auf VISTA *vorher* ein Firmwareupdate machen.


----------



## DarkMo (1. November 2009)

sorry für die störung ^^
redet ihr von nem usb stick oder? ^^ was hat der dann mit bluetooth am hut? *bahnhof* oder was gibtsn noch für sticks. komm mir grad vor tarzan in der stadt ><


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2009)

Es hat auch keiner was von bluetooth gesagt.


----------



## Stingray69er (1. November 2009)

klefreak schrieb:


> eventuell meckern die treiber unter win7..
> 
> gibt es hier schon angepasste?
> --> oder win7treiber vom chiphersteller (nicht chibo sondern vom "inhalt".. (atheros,...))
> ...



Das hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht. Bislang scheint es aber noch keine neuen Treiber zu geben. Das Ding ist von "HUAWEI". 

FADI
Danke für den Tipp. Sobald ich was finden sollte, werde ich die Links posten.  
Ich hoffe ich werde bald fündig


----------



## DarkMo (1. November 2009)

ach er leuchtet blau und umts - das hatte ich zu bloototh zusammengeführt im geiste ^^ aber dennoch bleibt die frage. bitte nich einfach nölen, ich möchte ja schlauer werden


----------



## Gast20141208 (1. November 2009)

Stingray69er schrieb:


> Das Ding ist von "HUAWEI". /QUOTE]
> War meiner auch.
> Unter Vista hätte ich aber kein Firmware Update mehr machen können.
> Zum Glück hatte ich vorher nachgefragt.
> ...


----------



## Stingray69er (8. November 2009)

Ein kleines Update.
Ich weiss jetzt 100%ig, dass es an Windows 7 liegt. Haben es gerade mit einem Notebook und Windows Vista probiert. 

Von einer neuen Firmware oder Updates hab ich leider nichts gefunden. Nur der Mobile Partner 12...   Aber da find ich nirgends im Netz einen Downloadlink.

Ich hoff mir kann einer helfen

P.S. an Microsoft: Tchibo Stick funktioniert nicht auf Windows 7
Regelt die Geschwindigkeit immer auf EDGE runter.


----------



## Stingray69er (9. November 2009)

Kleiner Nachtrag

ich weiss jetzt, dass es 100%ig an Windows7 liegt. Haben es gestern mit einem Notebook mit Windows Vista getestet. Dort bekomm ich HSDPA. 
Ich find leider keine neuen Treiber oder ein neues Firmware. 
Es gibt zwar ein neuen Mobile Partner (12...), dort find ich allerdings im gesamten Internet keinen Downloadlink. 
Eigentlich muss es ja eine Einstellung bei "Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter" von Windows 7 sein, würde ich mal vermuten. Der Stick geht ja generell. Aber er regelt mir halt immer die Geschwindigkeit runter.
Ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen. 

Danke


----------



## Stingray69er (17. Januar 2010)

Ich konnte meine Problematik noch weiter eingrenzen. Wir haben es jetzt am selben Standort, mit dem selben Stick ausprobiert. Unter Windows 7 Home Premium 32 bit funktioniert HSDPA. 

So jetzt meine Frage:
Ich habe Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit. Wo liegt der Unterschied bezüglich der Netzwerkeinstellungen, bei diesen Versionen??

Langsam bin ich ziemlich frustriert. Ich hab die teurere Version mit mehr Funktionen und es funktioniert aber auf der schlechteren Version. Es liegt also entweder an der der Bit-Version 32 zu 64bit oder eben in irgendeiner Netzwerkeinstellung. 

Danke für die Hilfe im Voraus


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Januar 2010)

Ich denke liegt auch ein wenig an deinem Stick weil ich habe auch so ein Teil aber von O2 und der läuft unter Win7 64 einwandfrei. Und der ist auch von Huawei!


----------



## Stingray69er (17. Januar 2010)

Das kann nicht sein. An anderen Notebooks und Rechnern funktioniert das Teil einwandfrei. 
Was für eine Version hast du? Home Premium?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Januar 2010)

Ja genau Win7 64 Bit HP. Hast du mal ein Frimware Update des Modems gemacht?? Es wird extra eins zu verfügung gestellt falls Probleme auftreten.


----------



## amdintel (18. Januar 2010)

Stingray69er schrieb:


> Das hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht. Bislang scheint es aber noch keine neuen Treiber zu geben. Das Ding ist von "HUAWEI".
> 
> FADI
> Danke für den Tipp. Sobald ich was finden sollte, werde ich die Links posten.
> Ich hoffe ich werde bald fündig



ich habe einfach die Neue FW von Loop O2 installiert und auf meinem  Neuem Netbook funktioniert es mit Win 7 tadellos, das geht aber nur mit dem E160  weil baugleich ist . dabei habe ich dann noch ein Tool gefunden wo mit den Netlock abgestellt habe , jetzt  geht auch D1/D2 , Tchibo ist mist teuer und sehr schlecht gewordenen, erst 10 GB Flat und jetzt nur noch 5 GB Beschiss zum gleichem Preis .


----------



## Stingray69er (20. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mri jetzt auch das neueste Firmware von O2 + Treiber + Hotfix geholt. Ich werde es dann mal die Tage ausprobieren, ob es funktioniert. 
Link ist:
o2online - o2 Surfstick 2

Danke nochmal für die Hilfe
Sollte es funktionieren geb ich noch ganz kurz bescheid.


----------



## amdintel (20. Januar 2010)

es funktioniert aber nur wenn man einen Bau Gleichen Stick hat z.b. der E160,
also vorm Updaten immer die Modell Bezeichnung vergleichen !

auf meinen Neuem Netbook mit Win 7 ließ sich ohne Probleme der Stick installieren  (!)

kann nur sein das man im Planer die SMS Nummer ändern muss


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Januar 2010)

Wie was jetzt!!! Du hast ein Computer mit Win 7 ?????

AMDINTEL IST BEKEHRT IST ES DEN MÖGLICH ODER NUR EIN TRAUM!!!!

"auf meinen Neuem Netbook mit Win 7 ließ sich ohne Probleme der Stick installieren (!)"


----------



## midnight (20. Januar 2010)

Wenn du nicht flamen kannst bist du auch nicht glücklick, oder? Herrje lass ihn halt, außerdem schreibt er von einem "neuen" Netbook, vielleicht konnte er es einfach noch nicht durch Vista ersetzen (=

so far


----------



## amdintel (20. Januar 2010)

dann fass dich mal an die eigene Nase,

Du hast weder ein  Tchibo Stick  und einen UMTs Anschluss und Spamst das Thema hier zu !
was will du hier eigentlich ,
Stress verbreiten ? 

ich habe im Gegensatz zu dir ein  Tchibo Stick seit April 2009 und seit dem 16.1.2010 ein Netbook mit Windows 7 Starter und am 16.1.2010 mein Stick gleich installiert, um wichtige MS Patches installieren zu können "DSL ist hier nicht vorhanden "
ich rede hier von Sachen die ich 1. besitzte 
und 2. selber ausprobiert habe !
FW  Update  "Win7 mit Driver " O2 Loop oder O2 Kunden Bau gleiches Stick.
Und wehn es installiert das Stick läuft dann unter Win 7 genau so wie unter Vista.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Januar 2010)

Ich habe einen O2 UMTS/HSDPA 3.6GBit seit 3 Monaten ich weiß sehr wohl von was ich rede. Und jetzt wo du Win7 auch hast was denkst, ganz erlich ist doch garnicht so schlecht oder?? Tut mir ja wirklich ein bischen leid, aber da musst du mich auch ein bischen verstehen wärest du an meiner Stelle könntest du dir auch ein kleines Grinsen nicht verkneifen. Aber glaube mir (versprochen) das war der letzt Komentar in dieser Richtung. Leben und leben lassen!!!!!


----------



## amdintel (20. Januar 2010)

@hulkhardy1  
es ist der über meinen Post gemeint der Spress verbreiten will nicht du !.

---
 Monaten ich weiß sehr wohl von was ich rede. Und jetzt wo du Win7 auch hast was denkst
---
ehrlich gesagt gefällt mir Vista wesentlich besser als Win 7 , Vista ist übersichtlicher und einfacher von der Bedienung , genau das Gegenteil hatte ich von Win 7 erwartet,
aber für das Netbook reicht es .
wichtig war ja nur das mein Netbook mit dem O2 Stick funktioniert, wenn man mal unterwegs damit ist , ich habe schon eine ganze weile die O2 FW drauf weil die aktueller ist.


----------



## saga (1. Februar 2010)

Dummer Frage von mir. Ich habe auch ein inetstick von tchibo und bekomme  zwecks nicht so guten empfang nur  edge ... aber ich  bin selbst zu blöd dort die richtigen einstellungen zu machen ... Kann mir jemand weiter helfen? ich hab keine ahnung was ich für einstellungen in mobile partner einstellen muss...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Februar 2010)

Da brauchst du eigentlich nichts einzustellen die sind aller vorgegeben. Aber du kannst wenn der Empfang so schlecht ist eine kleine DVBT Antenne an den Stick anschließen das müsste deinen Empfang verbessern.


----------



## amdintel (1. Februar 2010)

so ist es die Sticks stehen alle defaultmäßig auf Auto Netz und Mode Wahl ,
also "vorzugsweise UMTS/HSDPA Mode"
und Netz Wahl auf Auto.
im Mobil Planer  diese Einstellungen speichert nicht der PC sondern das Stick selber, 
also so wie beim Handy.. 
ich habe an meinem eine DVB-T Antenne angeschlossen,
diese DVB-T Antenne taugt für DVB-T überhaupt nichts,
aber am Stick funktioniert diese optimal,
mit Antenne habe 99 % Empfang ohne nur 70 %


----------

